# Newbie to group. . . FM old-timer



## 21643 (Aug 5, 2005)

Well, Hello!I'm so glad to have found this group. I began with FMS symptoms 20 yrs. ago at the age of 25.Back then, they didn't have a name for FM, much less know anything about it.My internist believed in me, but the specialists I was sent to didn't. One neurologist went so far as to say to me, "It's not my fault you don't have a boyfriend.There is nothing physically wrong with you.Go home and get a life!"Fast forward 20 years...I have one child andhave been through numerous auto accidents. I'vehad tons of surgeries due to the accidents, but now, I'm facing the scariest part of my odyssey.I most likely will have to have my colon removed due to a fairly rare condition of 'redundant colon'.MEDSI manage through the day with a pain level minimum of a 3. I don't take anything anymore during the day. I've been on them all, it seems at one time or another. For sleep, I take Ambien and Trazadone. I take 2 Ultram before bed. Doesn't seem to work to well anymore.I used to be part of an online group, but it quickly became a moan group, so I left. I haven't really keep up on any new stuff on FM. I used to think that someday, someday, someone would really understand this stuff and 'lift the veil of pain'. Then I became jaded as most of my docs simply began attributing any and all maladies I may have to the fibromyalgia. Now I have a good doc.Anyway, if there is anything new out there that an old-timer should know, I'm open to suggestions.Thanks for listening, SquidsMom


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Hi SquidsMom







welcome to our fibro/cfs forum







the forum can be a little slow in responding due to the nature of our illness/condition, so bear with us







but we are a nice friendly group..no bickering amongst us...probably coz were too tired to argue







sorry to hear you've had a rough deal with doctors, unfortunately both Fibro and ME/CFS are still much misunderstood but research is going on all the time...so we can but hope answers are on the way.I'm sure some of our Fibro members will be more than happy to discuss what helps them, I just wanted to say 'HI' and welcome you to our little community.{{Hugs}}Clair xx


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Hi SquidsMom!







Welcome to our forum! I'm glad you found us. We have a good group here, though the forum moves very slowly.We're not a "moan group" (that is a good/funny way to put it)...Though when we need to vent we can and do. We try to talk about looking on the good side of things, and try to stay up on the latest research. My Story (very briefly):I was originally diagnosed with Fibro about 4 years ago (if I remember right), but over the course of the first year, my main symptoms switched from pain to fatigue, so now my "updated" diagnosis is ME/CFIDS instead of Fibro. I don't blame you for being scared about your colon surgery, I'd be scared too! What will they do after removing it? Will you have a colostomy, or something else? Keep us posted on that. I've found that even the scariest parts of this illness aren't quite as bad when you have someone to talk to.


----------

